
Feds Struggle to Stop Billions in Medicare Advantage Overbillings - howard941
https://khn.org/news/medicare-advantage-overbills-taxpayers-by-billions-a-year-as-feds-struggle-to-stop-it/
======
PaulHoule
Medicare Advantage itself seems to be a scam.

When it came around, TV became saturated with ads aimed at seniors where the
people would talk slow and try to sound sincere and you would just want to get
Grandma away.

The "decision guides" that they send are thick but don't give any real
information that would inform such a decision; it would be like looking at
prepaid phones plan from Verizon and trying to guess which plan would be
cheaper for you.

Supposedly Medicare Advantage is supposed to save money, but how can it when
they give the insurers an extra 13% over the cost of the orginal medicaire
benefit so they have a guaranteed profit? It's the kind of thing that makes
sense to politicians and people like Cokie Roberts but not to anyone else --
and the kind of thing that damages the legitimacy of our government and other
institutions.

